# Soundgarden



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

first it was Jack White and Conan ripping it up...

now last night...Soundgarden...

Cornell sure can still sing...he's playing a nice /13 rig...Kim's playin MESA...but i can't see the head he's running...

[YOUTUBE]Eo7JA1Xm04g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting this... I wanted to stay up to watch but I just couldn't keep my eyes open! 
Kim Thayil sure likes those Guild electrics. It's all I ever seem to see him play.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Of three main grunge bands that came out of Seattle, Nirvana, Pearl Jam and Soundgarden, they were my favourite.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Superunknown is still one of my personal top 10 albums.

I've become quite jaded about Cornell...I really think his voice is shot but wth!, he sounded pretty good here. Singing in a higher range than for years, and holding it together. I suspect trickery of some sort, but didn't hear any autotune or the like, just lots of 'verb which is perfectly normal. During Audioslave days he couldn't hit a lot of those notes with any power at all and often a) didn't make it b) was very raspy and weak....I just attributed it to years of (normal singer) abuse taking its toll. Even on the albums, he had nowhere near the sheer power he put out during Soundgarden years. Hmmm maybe wrong? Can do it occasionally when really well rested? Trickery/effects?

The song itself wasn't particularly inspiring or classic.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

keto said:


> Superunknown is still one of my personal top 10 albums.
> 
> I've become quite jaded about Cornell...I really think his voice is shot but wth!, he sounded pretty good here. Singing in a higher range than for years, and holding it together. I suspect trickery of some sort, but didn't hear any autotune or the like, just lots of 'verb which is perfectly normal. During Audioslave days he couldn't hit a lot of those notes with any power at all and often a) didn't make it b) was very raspy and weak....I just attributed it to years of (normal singer) abuse taking its toll. Even on the albums, he had nowhere near the sheer power he put out during Soundgarden years. Hmmm maybe wrong? Can do it occasionally when really well rested? Trickery/effects?
> 
> The song itself wasn't particularly inspiring or classic.


I wonder if there were some technical shenanigans going on too! He did sound good and it didn't sound robo. 
After hearing snippets of his last solo album let's just say I'm just glad he's back with Soundgarden!


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

After seeing this awhile ago it restored my faith in Cornell. I thought he had blown his voice too but i think he may just be going for a different style with his solo/Audioslave stuff. Apparently he's still got it.

YouTube - Soundgarden Beyond the Wheel


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

soundgarden was always one of my favs. awesome band all the way through. i always thought cornell was the best singer rock ever had. at least for a while anyhow. the only thing is, he has a penchant for weirdness that kinda throws me off sometimes.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I taped Conan to see this, and had to turn it off half way though.
don't get me wrong, I really dig Soundgarden (and even Cornell solo), but the terrible mix made it really unlistenable.
I will go see them if them come to town, will buy any new CD's, but this sounded like ass.

/imho, ymmv, etc


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

can't frickin wait...managed to stranglehold some tickets for July 2 at the Molson Amplitheater!! i'm stoked!! can't wait to see them


----------



## Fane (Aug 23, 2008)

Cornell's playing a solo show here I believe.. Or maybe it's already happened. I've never been too into him. 

But I love Kim's work, he's a great guitarist, makes up for his lack of confidence with his perfectionism. Soundgarden's greatness was in their production, as great as they are live.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

seems like a good thread to bump

[h=1]Watch Soundgarden's Hour-Long 'Live From the Artists Den' Concert, Plus One Unaired Song[/h] http://www.spin.com/articles/soundg...er&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=spintwitter


----------

